
New user question - alwaysslaying
hey everyone are we allowed to post intersting youtube video here or does is have to be news only?
and how do we see our old post?
======
DanielStraight
The guidelines suggest what you should submit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Relevant to your question: "Anything that good hackers would find interesting.
That includes more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a
sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual
curiosity."

To see your old posts, click "Threads" in the menu at the top.

~~~
alwaysslaying
Thanks a lot Daniel and a last question please I think the website delete my
new post it was something cute is it possible ?

~~~
DanielStraight
If you go to your profile, you can turn on "showdead" which will let you see
submissions and comments that have been killed by flags. Since your other
submissions was to a YouTube video which is no longer available on YouTube,
I'm not surprised it got flagged off the site.

I would also caution that "cute" is very, very unlikely to appeal to this
site. I would expect most "cute" submissions to be flagged off the site.

~~~
greenyoda
Since the prefix on that article is just "[dead]", not "[flagged][dead]", it
seems to have been killed by a moderator, not by user flags.

